# Condo's



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

How much do you think that i should charge for doing this? All that has to be done is the driveways and the main roads. No sidewalks or anything else.


----------



## indyhorses (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know what to charge as I'm a per hour sub...but we just did a sub division with all the driveways and it sucked. Roads are great but all those driveways are very time consuming. Keep that in mind when you make your qoute


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

We do a condo association that has 37 units....comes out to be basically 25 driveways, all sidewalks and porches. We have to do the roadway also. Just remember, never ever take on that big of a job without two trucks. If your one and only breaks, your screwed...


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

where to place all the snow can be a real B with condos. 

put a clause in your agreement that no plowing will occur within 15 feet of any vehicle.


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

Make it worth your time because they don't care about yours.


----------



## Superdudee (Dec 20, 2005)

foggyjr5 said:


> How much do you think that i should charge for doing this? All that has to be done is the driveways and the main roads. No sidewalks or anything else.


 I'm trying to get one this big to but don't know what to charge?


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I know the complex.......we don't do apartments or condos any more to much of a pain. When we did, we only did them by the hour. Most of the large contractors I know in Omaha only bid these by the hour. There are to many variables involved to bid these by the push. Good Luck, I see by your profile that you are 16........make sure you can service this account 24/7..........HOA's can be very demanding. I would also recommend at least 2ml of GL even though your not doing the walks.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Keep In Mind You Are Goin To Get Sewed At Least Once A Year, So Plan A Free Day To Appear In Court. These People Expect The World And Expect It Done For Free. We Do A Complex With Over 500 Units, 4.3 Miles Or Roads And 1.3 Miles Of Sidewalks. We Run 3 Bobcats And 5 Trucks. If You Want To Get The Job Done Right You Need A Bobcat With Either A Big Snow Buckt Or Plow To Back Drag Those Driveways And 1 To 2 Trucks. Be Careful And Salt You Also Have To Keep In Mind, We Run Straight Salt In The Roads And Driveways To Keep Our Liability To A Minimum. To Figure You Price Look At Each Driveway And Put A Price On Each Now Add 10 Or So To Each Walk And Then Put The Roads On Your Hourly Rate For What You Think It Would Take To Make One Complete Loop And Youll Be Pretty Close To Your Number. WHAT IS THEIR CRITERIA? PER PUSH PER INCH OER SEASON? ALSO DO YOU STAY ON PROPERTY AFTER CERTAIN TRIGGER OR DO YOU COME EVERY SO MANY INCHES... ALOT OF VARIABLES


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I would wait till you get more experience with plowing commercially. I service several sites of this size and bigger up to 250 units with sidewalks, driveways etc. 
And no you will not get sued all the time, you just have to know what you are doing and charge accordingly. You need the right equipment to handle a job such as this.If you were to get a super storm could you handle it. A place like this you have to keep clear, mailboxes, fire hydrants, catch basins, access ways etc. You said no sidewalks, then who does the walks? What happens if you push snow on the walks? Melting snow to ice overnight, who's responsible? Ice under the cars?????? *Your insurance "under your dad" will not cover you* if something happens.


----------



## njgreenkeeper (Apr 14, 2005)

looks like 5000.00 with 4 inch event hard to tell with that picture only you know what its worth to you.i cant see any driveways though.do yorself a favor start with somthing smaller.if you need to ask what to charge you should not be doing that job .just my opinion - they do sell software to help you estimate this jobs


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

condos are a big pain especially for some one just starting with them, go with the smaller ones...

plowing all those driveways will take alot longer than you think and if you get a big snow with no skid steer you will be    

Id say start with open lots and easier driveways and work your way up.. and to me open lots are more fun than all the technical backdragging and other maneuvers required in condos/driveways, not to mention no one at condos will help you by moving their cars, and then they get pissed when you dont clean their parking space..


----------

